# Fast fluff



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

After a bath and fluff, FFT, and light tidy up, racing in the sun is the bestest thing ever!













































silly poodle




























And just cos; one of Riki









and a bad pic of the two of them sharing their crate (cos why go to your own crate when the big one has a fluffy poodle to snuggle!?)


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

That gorgeous girl has so much hair!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Always BEAUTIFUL, Always PARIS :beauty: !


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

She_ always looks so great_, she is in a scandinavian? If so, do you have any directions as to how to do the band around the body? I'd like my mini in this cut, and can't quite figure out how to do the band.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

oh that Paris, pretty as a picture!!!!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

She looks great! 

The band isn't hard- just put it where the jacket would end (last rib-ish) and keep it longer. You'll shape it once you get the back end finished up just lie you would on a CC jacket. 

I love all the hair- bella just got cut down to shorter (so only 2" or so around on the jacket- and much much shorter behind). As we're dealing with wet frozen wet frozen. But i miss the look of all that FLUFF!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Her spirit shines right out of her!


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

i love the one of them cuddling


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_One of my very favorite poodles!! I can feel how much fun she is having! I love the photo of them sharing the crate.
_


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Is it a cloud? Is it a smoke trail? No - it's SUPER POODLE!

I love the way she always looks so happy!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks guys!!! I do wuvs my Paris!  

We're off on [another] road trip today, this time with my boss (just me and Paris and my boss) to look at american cocker puppies! I'm so glad Paris travels well, she's done that 5 hour drive so many times now! haha!

Oh, and spoowhisperer, she is in the scandinavian [pretty much] and like neVar said, it's really just that once you get the ass end trimmed in the jacket sorta sets itself... Put the 'band' at about the last rib (back from, or on, the last rib varies depending on the dog. I've NEVER seen it look good ahead of the last rib, so start with it back too far and move it forwards!!) I simply, using curved scissors, trim straight up the side of her 'flank' area so it sets a line in. I'm not scissoring the jacket much at all, it's more the butt end that I trim up and set in properly, and just a wee tidy on the jacket. 

here's another view of it, from behind... (lol!!! I was taking this pic for Kathy cos she wanted to see how I trimmed her butt)


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

I enjoyed all the pictures but the last one is so sweet with them together.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

What's better than a beautiful white poodle, in a scandanavian puppy trim, frolicking in the sun????? NOTHING 
Love the snuggle picture.


----------

